# Honda Introduces CR-Z Hybrid Two-Seater



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

How is that better than the 2 seater Insight that can do 60mpg?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

But... but.... it's a HYBRID!!!!


----------



## lwalth (Jan 13, 2010)

PhantomPholly said:


> But... but.... it's a HYBRID!!!!


 I was hoping a car company like Honda would go for an all 
Electric car. The market is ready, we know how to built it, all we need is to have someone like a Honda just do it, build it, and see how many they sell. I am betting they will sell real well. Here is to hoping it will happen.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

lwalth said:


> I was hoping a car company like Honda would go for an all
> Electric car. The market is ready, we know how to built it, all we need is to have someone like a Honda just do it, build it, and see how many they sell. I am betting they will sell real well. Here is to hoping it will happen.


You are betting what? Your word? For a company like Honda it would take a billion dollar bet, with a decent chance of losing it, since EV market is unproven and full of sceptics and blood thirsty media and lack of infrastructure. They have to put up a lot of money up front, so I can't blame them for assessing their risks, especially in this economy.

On the other hand, I applaud Nissan for taking this bet and making Leaf a reality.

Afterall, these companies exist to make profit and feed thousands of workers and their families. Try to put yourself in their shoes before passing judgement.

I am not defending their position and I wish every car maker had EVs for sale, but I can somewhat appreciate their positions. Not everyone can be a leader, some are followers.

As for parallel hybrids, I hate them, I think its a biggest ripoff ever, but I also realize its a nessessary step to gradually change public's mind set toward EVs. Serial hybrids like Volt is a different story, I wish there were more of those.


----------



## lwalth (Jan 13, 2010)

I would also like to add I have owned and operated six Business, I do understand the burden of ownership, the people that depend on you. It is a huge burden to carry, and I also know that they(Honda) are in it to make money. I was just trying to make a statement that we as a people need Companies to step up and help us, to be leaders, to do what is right for the People as a whole Not just for the bottom line. Not to sell out half way, but go all the way and build the electric car.
I am not trying to slam Honda I even understand why they do what they do. I was just stating that it would be nice if people like Chevy, Volt, the Leaf. That there Were more Companies willing to make the big bet, then maybe people as a whole would be the winners. We as a whole need to have Companies lead the way, and maybe after the Volt comes out other companies will also step out and make the big bet. That is when all people will win. What will make this a lot easier is if the government were to give real tax breaks to the people $7,500 is nice $15,000 is real. Then follow up with the companies get matching funds for every electric car that replaces a gas one. You would see some cars being built and bought by the people. Check out my Blog site, the first electric cars were built in 1922, they had a 60 mile range. Then the electric starter killed that.






dimitri said:


> You are betting what? Your word? For a company like Honda it would take a billion dollar bet, with a decent chance of losing it, since EV market is unproven and full of sceptics and blood thirsty media and lack of infrastructure. They have to put up a lot of money up front, so I can't blame them for assessing their risks, especially in this economy.
> 
> On the other hand, I applaud Nissan for taking this bet and making Leaf a reality.
> 
> ...


----------

